# Apache server f+r PHP einrichten.



## flashdrunk (19. Mai 2003)

Hallo und guten Morgem!

Ich habe gestern ca 5 stunden damit verbracht ein wirklich simples php script zum laufen zu bringen, offline selbstverständlich. Ich habe einen Apache server (ver 2) installiert und mit dem ServerName localhost:80 läuft auch alles.
Nun habe ich eine Datei (php-4.3.1-Win32.zip) in "C:\PHP" entpackt. Nun habe ich viele readmes gelesen und versucht das http://www.wamp.de tutorial zu adaptieren, bis mir jemand geraten hat es doch zu lassen 







Ich suche nun nach einer Verknüpfung von apache2 und php4.3.1, weil apache soviel von php, wie ich von außerirdischen zivilisationen weiß: ich weiß, dass es sie gibt, aber nicht wo 

Vielen Dank fürs lesen!
MfG


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (19. Mai 2003)

Wenn Apache und PHP beide für sich auf dem Rechner laufen, liegt das Problem in der Einstellung der HTTPD.CONF
Dort sagst Du dem Apache, wo er die PHP.EXE findet, und sagst ihm auch, dass er die Endungen .PHP (.PHP3, .PHP4, usw.) über diese auswerten soll.


Dunsti


----------



## Flo<H> (19. Mai 2003)

EIne Möglichkeit nicht alles selber installieren zu müssen ist, dass du dir von vorne herein schon einen Apache-Server runterlädst, der php schon dabei hat.
Zum Beispiel den von Apachefriends


----------



## baumi_87 (22. Mai 2003)

Ich hab bei mir aufm server ( http://www.davidbaumann.de ) lampp (linux + apache + mysql + php + perl) laufen. läuft wirklich stabil, musste den server schon seit monaten nichtmehr neustarten (habs auf suse linux 8.1 installiert und ausserdem läuft noch squid).
Für Windows gibt es wampp.
Wie Floh[H] schon gesagt hat, http://www.apachefriends.org .

Baumi.


----------

